# Ford 1920 PTO Issues



## Ketchum (Dec 28, 2015)

I have a Ford NH model 1920 that has PTO issues. Over the last several weeks, it harder to engage pto/snowblower. Yesterday no luck at all. Dealer says to bring in split transmission to adjust. ($1200+) Clutch play OK. Can I jump the rear pto switch temporarily until dealer can see it? Where is the switch - Under seat?


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

The switch will be under the platform/panels, mounted somewhere involved with the shift linkage for the PTO. You may need to remove a panel or two, possibly a rear tire and wheel to access it. 
Many tractors have an access in the clutch housing to allow for adjustment of a two stage clutch, but the parts diagrams for the 1920 don't show anything that looks like a large enough opening to be of any help.


----------



## Ketchum (Dec 28, 2015)

Thanks for your explanation.
Does anyway know of a way to jump the pto switch without getting under the seat? Has anyone attempted to access these wires near the neutral switch at the steering wheel? Thanks for your help.


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

It looks like the start relay is mounted near the starter, just ahead of the fuel tank, right next to the hazard relay. Should be visible and accessible once the right engine side cover is removed. I assume a bit of "creative" wiring here would provide what you're hoping for.


----------



## Ketchum (Dec 28, 2015)

Thanks for the help. I believe I've found the pto switch that doesn't allow the tractor to start while engaged. It's directly under the seat, screwed into the transmission case, with two wires emerging. Hard to access without removing the seat platform. I will attempt to jump the 2 wires and fake a false signal to start the tractor. I'll let you know if it works.............for future reference.



Fedup said:


> It looks like the start relay is mounted near the starter, just ahead of the fuel tank, right next to the hazard relay. Should be visible and accessible once the right engine side cover is removed. I assume a bit of "creative" wiring here would provide what you're hoping for.


----------

